# Our Nissan Serena Self build



## Brungle (Sep 3, 2013)

We recently finished our Nissan Serena build, just enjoyed our first week away and we loved it 

Here is a blog detailing the build


----------



## herbenny (Sep 3, 2013)

What a great van and stunning scenery ....
Glad you had a great time


----------



## REC (Sep 3, 2013)

Lovely van!


----------



## tadpole58 (Sep 3, 2013)

some really nice ideas there - very smart!


----------



## tadpole58 (Sep 3, 2013)

Just read your blog and saw you were in Skye the other day. Did you park in the little John Muir trust car park off the Elgol road last wednesday? We were parked up there and the only other van was one like yours!


----------



## Squibby (Sep 3, 2013)

I fear you may have missed a trick here, in your pictures you have a cool box but in another picture there is a box of bud that should be in the cool box.:rolleyes2::lol-049:

Squibby.


----------



## Brungle (Sep 6, 2013)

thanks for the comments. it was a hard slog to get it finished but we absolutely loved camping in scotland with the van. I can't see myself ever bothering with a tent again. The van was so comfy 



tadpole58 said:


> Just read your blog and saw you were in Skye the other day. Did you park in the little John Muir trust car park off the Elgol road last wednesday? We were parked up there and the only other van was one like yours!



Now this is a small world!! yes we were parked there for the night I remember seeing your van! randomly this was our first ever wild camping experience too! you are from Yorkshire too.. what are the chances. 
My girlfriend lost a bracelet that morning after we'd pulled over in a passing place as we left (we were getting attacked by midgies at the time), but she was extremely lucky that a kind dutch tourist handed it in to the blue shed cafe! it was safely returned today.


----------



## Firefox (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice work, Chap :banana:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 6, 2013)

one excellent and may i say very prof looking conversion on that vehicle .shows what can be done with a little planing and careful work .the thing is these nissans can be picked up rather cheaply and done to your standard will command a high price when you come to part with it if you ever decided to that is .i have a seat Alhambra about the same size as the nissan mabey not as high  and was thinking of making a day van out of it ,but having seen yours i think a fully blown camper for two can quite easily be made out of it and still keep the rear seat belts so they can be used by the grandkids .mmmm food for thought


----------



## Skatts (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow ,clever van


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 6, 2013)

*Nice Serena*

I enjoyed your blog, I am just completing my Nissan Vanette, (profile pic) like you I have done many things
to improve the interior, there is something about the Nissan Vanettes and Serenas that makes you want to buy one... for me it was cheap parts and high driving position.
Enjoy your van, I'm off to Scotland myself at the end of september gold prospecting in mine.
All the best
Mark...


----------



## Brungle (Sep 6, 2013)

Ahh cool a vanette pretty much the same vehicle minus the extra windows.
I will have to check yours outm


----------



## bearing (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks a very practical van. I'm intrigued by how you've used the Pi, is it a budget media centre?

Is that first photo Sligachan?


----------



## Brungle (Sep 9, 2013)

bearing said:


> Looks a very practical van. I'm intrigued by how you've used the Pi, is it a budget media centre?
> 
> Is that first photo Sligachan?



yes that is Sligachan, lovely campsite with food and beer on the doorstep 

the raspberry pi is just running OpenELEC Mediacenter - Home and I've got a 1TB USB harddrive loaded up with TV Shows and films so we can watch something on a night. works really well with a cheap wireless keyboard (£10).


----------



## bearing (Sep 9, 2013)

Brungle said:


> yes that is Sligachan, lovely campsite with food and beer on the doorstep
> 
> the raspberry pi is just running OpenELEC Mediacenter - Home and I've got a 1TB USB harddrive loaded up with TV Shows and films so we can watch something on a night. works really well with a cheap wireless keyboard (£10).



It's something I've been toying with for a while, I was going to go with a full blown carputer system with navigation etc but the more I read up on the pi and especially the low energy requirements the more I'm intrigued. I think I will be heading down a more modulised setup utilising either the pi or an arduino incorporating navigation, music and video.

Don't forget the Whisky at Sligachan! I've never seen so many bottles in my life, oh to be snowed in at Seumas Bar! We stayed at the site last August for a few nights before heading off to Glenbrittle and then finishing off at Camus More up at Kilmuir, the latter probably the best campsite I have ever stayed at.


----------



## winchman (Sep 9, 2013)

Excellent well done


----------



## hillwalker (Sep 9, 2013)

nice .......


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 10, 2013)

Very tidy job and a great size van for getting anywhere go enjoy


----------

